# At this rate...



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, just need to vent a little. I have been saving laundry jugs for a while now. Just waiting for the right time. :bouncy: You have to have good jugs, ya know. So there I was with the last jug I needed so I could make my own laundry soap. That's when I got to looking for the other jugs.:hohum: You guessed it, DH thought he was helping me when he hauled off those empty jugs. Bless his little heart... So now here I am with ONE jug, again.:sob: So at this rate I may never be able to make my own laundry soap. I know I can use other types of jugs, but it will take a long time for me to use up this much soap, so I really wanted a jug that can hold up for the long run. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

did you introduce him to the dog house?


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I know you are disappointed. Why don't you rally some help on this? Ask around at church, the laundry mat, friends and family to help you gather some more laundry detergent containers. Most won't mind helping.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I used an old oil jug and vinegar. I go through a lot of vinegar and so long as you leave several inches, shaking it up works great. 

I can believe how it cleans. 

I have a cat with an 'issue'. I didn't even smell the pee after the initial wash with the homemade soap. Of course I washed it again, but it did a fantastic job on something soooo stinky!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Vinegar and urine are basic chemistry. Vinegar is an acid and urine a base and the two react and neutralize one another. I always used it for diaper washes, as well as pet accidents on the floor...


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Make it in a 5 gallon bucket with a good lid, just pour into your just. Shake good and refill as needed....James


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Chief Cook said:


> Hi everyone, just need to vent a little. I have been saving laundry jugs for a while now. Just waiting for the right time. :bouncy: You have to have good jugs, ya know. So there I was with the last jug I needed so I could make my own laundry soap. That's when I got to looking for the other jugs.:hohum: You guessed it, DH thought he was helping me when he hauled off those empty jugs. Bless his little heart... So now here I am with ONE jug, again.:sob: So at this rate I may never be able to make my own laundry soap. I know I can use other types of jugs, but it will take a long time for me to use up this much soap, so I really wanted a jug that can hold up for the long run. Thanks for letting me vent.


I feel your pain! We have a running joke around here, every time I can't find something I say I guess Dad threw it away! That's because he usually has. I bought certain brands of some pricey items just because I wanted the jars to store spices in, I'd accumulated about 4 of them, and ..."guess who" threw them away? Same thing when I'd saved 4 laundry jugs, gone! I finally asked several friends to save me their jugs and put duct tape on them & wrote DO NOT THROW AWAY! Bless their hearts, they mean well!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Here is a homemade detergent recipe that you can divide, or make the whole batch and it says it makes 4 quart jars of concentrated, whipped, laundry soap. I haven't tried this yet, but am going to. I hate the snottiness of the typical detergent, and find it a pain to always be shaking it. You whip this recipe with a blender and it stays almost "butter like" and you use it by the teaspoon. See if your blender will attach to a canning jar, and you can blend it in the jar!

http://thewhitesilkpurse.blogspot.c...d-max=2011-01-01T00:00:00-07:00&max-results=7


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

backwoods, Thanks so much for the site. I put that one on my favorites list! I can hardly wait to try to make this soap. Thanks again!!!!


----------

